# Challenge to You



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

We have DISH and Comcast (Basic cable & Internet Access). A VERY STRANGE thing is happening to the screen on only one of my TV sets. The affected TV is a 15" set in the kitchen. About a month ago we started getting a 4"X8" black box in the middle of the screen whenever NBC's national feed was being broadcast. Local shows (Philadelphia) are fine. The real kicker was tonight we started to have scrolling characters within the black box. The phenomenon happens whether we use a DISH signal or Comcast signal. Other TVs are fine.

The text repeats itself and is:

?
0 URL T2 9999 D O L
<http:// [N: ][e:20000101][8a41]
?
p 103 9999 536F7079636174
?
p 104 9999 2126

When I pause my 508 the scrolling also pauses. Any clue what this is?? Seems something NBC is doing and does not realize it is affecting their signal. To me, it is just irritating!

What are your theories??

Doug


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

Have you tried turning off close-captioning?


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Don't mention this to any one else , delete this thread, switch off all your lights , pack a small suitcase, and leave your house now.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Looks like some data related to interactive television stuff since it contains url data.

I've seen something similar on my set from my 501. I change channels and go back and it goes away. Have not tied to a station though. 

Turning CC off did not make it go away for me.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

you have the tv set to a "closed caption" selection on THAT tv.
Go to the menu on that tv and disable captions


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Not precisely CC, but more accurately one of the four text modes associated with CC (and normally controlled in the same menu as CC).

It only appears when flags from the broadcaster are set a particular way, which explains why you see it when you do and don't when you don't. Since this info lives in the vertical interval, it is recorded along with the video and audio, which is how your PVR can reconstruct it during playback. You can still use CC if you like, just tune out of the text mode you appear to be configured in currently. (rtfm)


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

Thank you everyone! It apparently was the text CC that was the problem. The option is on a button on the remote, not on a menu. I checked and it was on text1. 

Since the box was so large, I didn't think it would be cc. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

hi, I'm from Toronto and saw similar script on my tv (no cable)on a local channel. the scripts read ... http://>[n: ] [e:2000101] [8a41] 0 URL T2 99 OL ? P0103 9999 436F 707 Going to happen.96364 ? ...it was very strange, after about an hour of scolling these messages it stopped. when I would change the channel and went back it took a couple seonds for the scrpit to start scrolling again. The last message on the script I saw on my tv is ..."going to happen"... someone else saw ... "no really listen"... 
I plaed around with the cc controls and it didn'e make it stop or have any impact at all, it just kept scrolling ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Call the RCMP...you may be inadvertently picking up terrorist-related traffic.


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

I had to turn closed caption off. There are multiple options text1, text2, etc...with caption off everything worked fine.


----------

